

Free WiFi in Amsterdam, Montreal and Toronto Any others? - ttjervaag
http://thedailyt.com/2011/01/a-positive-trend/

======
hoag
Boston has a lot of free wi-fi in "town square" area near Fanueil Hall
(Government Center T stop).

